# Chasing Threads



## Topsy (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I've been wondering about cutting threads lately and I remember seeing a specific post about it a few months ago, but I just can't seem to find it so I thought I'd just collect my thoughts here and ask a few questions. I would have had to do that at any rate.


I've been wanting to create kitless pens for a while now (actually it's the main reason why I got my lathe last year) and I've now _soon_ got enough tooling and drills to get started on them.

The main issue I've got is the cap to body thread.
I know lots of my vintage pens use triple or even quad starters which is nice and everything, but not exactly cheap to start out with and then find that you need a different size later on :tongue:

Finding a 12x1 or even a 12x.75 die is proving to be nearly impossible locally. I've already had trouble with a 10x1 in the past, so I got wondering..

What about classic chasers (not taps and dies) to cut threads into acrylics? 
Yes, there obviously would be a learning curve but I'd be ready for that.
I imagine not being bound to a certain diameter could be a big pro.

But are there any chasers fine enough to use on pens? And for internal threads?

And is it possible, with practice, to somehow create triple starters with a chaser? (this is what I believe I once read about _somewhere_..)

+ Multiple diameters
+ Develops new skills

- more expensive initially compared to a tap and die set
- learning curve


I'd be very happy to hear your thoughts on the subject!

Topsy


----------



## KenV (Dec 8, 2016)

The hard way

I have chased a few threads, but not in acrylics and have gone to 32 threads per inch single start.  That fine a thread is very painful unless working in very dense even materials.  It functioned with bone.

24 tpi to 10_tpi worked reasonably well with plastics like pvc and derylin(sp).

Curremt powered wood lathes are not set up for short arcs.  spring pole lathes will do a repetitive arc.  Ie turning a mug leaving a handle by only cutting on less than a revolution.

Metal lathe can be set up for multiple starts, but takes effort such that dies are much easier.


----------



## Curly (Dec 8, 2016)

https://youtu.be/SByOoh2XK6c

https://youtu.be/1F12qUyIACM

https://youtu.be/08pUuLREZR4

Watch these and you will have a better understanding of what is possible with a lot of practice.

Send a private message to Manupropria. He lives in your country and makes killer pens.


----------



## KenV (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks Pete

Great examples of single start thread chasing by pros.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 9, 2016)

There are small enough 'chasers', as you call them to do small internal threads. One idea, especially for plastics is to grind off all but one tooth on a small tap. Short enough for stability. It gives you a single point tool. With a metal lathe, and a bit of understanding of thread depth, you can cut 3 or 4 start threads by setting up the compound parallel to the long axis and offsetting it for each thread. Don't know if there are any videos out there, but surely there are some where. Enjoy the adventure!


----------



## Topsy (Dec 9, 2016)

Curly said:


> Send a private message to Manupropria. He lives in your country and makes killer pens.



That's a great idea, I'll do that.
His pens look absolutely brilliant! 

I find it quite amusing that someone from Canada would suggest I contact someone that is roughly 20minutes from me :biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Dec 9, 2016)

Sometimes the obvious isn't to us when we are looking.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 9, 2016)

This was done with a chisel.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 10, 2016)

Curly said:


> https://youtu.be/SByOoh2XK6c
> 
> https://youtu.be/1F12qUyIACM
> 
> ...



I have walked past the place in the first link dozens and dozens of times. Of course I didn't know what they did. That is not too far from the computer and tool  area of Osaka. And that old tower is well known for people of Osaka. I miss Osaka!


----------



## Italia64 (Dec 10, 2016)

Curly said:


> https://youtu.be/SByOoh2XK6c
> 
> https://youtu.be/1F12qUyIACM
> 
> ...


I love the Kato video, have watched that one before, several times.  So many great things in it, and they make it look so easy.  It certainly proves that you don't need a lot of super expensive modern equipment to make a nice kitless pen, just lots of practice.


----------

